# Was sind denn das für Sitten...?!?



## Telekomunikacja (8 November 2004)

> *Telekom-Telefone blockieren Call by Call-Nummern*
> Montag, den 08.11.04 15:24
> 
> Telefonieren macht seit der Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes durch die zahlreichen Call-by-Call-Anbieter besonders viel Spaß. Bei Minutenpreisen von zum Teil weniger als 1 Cent kann man sich auch schon mal etwas länger mit Freunden, Bekannten oder Verwandten unterhalten.
> ...



Was sind denn das für Sitten...?!? :roll:


----------



## scrat007 (8 November 2004)

Ich traue mich wetten das irgendwo im kleingedruckten steht das die Telefone verbilligt herausgegeben werden und dafür diese technische Änderung vorgenommen wurde, so wie bei den Handys mit Prepaid-Karte.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 November 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Verband der Anbieter von Telekommunikations- und Mehrwertdiensten (VATM) berichtet...



Hier nun auch die PM des VATM:



> 31/04
> 08.11.04
> 
> *Telekom-Telefone sollen Billig-Vorwahlen ausschalten
> ...



 8)


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2004)

auch Heise meldet es :
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53031



> *VATM kritisiert Telekom-Telefone mit Zwangsvorwahl*
> 
> Ein neues Angebot der T-Com ruft nun die Konkurrenten auf den Plan: Das Unternehmen vertreibt das Schnurlostelefon Sinus 711 in einer Sonderversion für rund den halben Preis. Der Pferdefuß: Das Telefon wählt bei jedem Gespräch automatisch die Telekom-Vorwahl.* Die Funktion lässt sich nur für  einzelne Gespräche abschalten, indem man im Menü nacheinander die Punkte "Basis einstellen", "Anrufvorbereitung" und "ohne Preselection" auswählt. *


ganz schön dreist, es ist nicht ganz unmöglich, aber für den "Otto Normalo" praktisch 
nicht machbar ...

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Schnurlostelefon Sinus 711



Ist leider in dem unübersichtlichen T-Chaos so schnell nicht auffindbar. Hätte mir das gerne einmal angeschaut...  :cry: 



			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo im kleingedruckten



Findet man auch nicht so einfach. Nach 5 Minuten aufgegeben!  :cry:  :cry: 

Immerhin:
Gibt man unter *brisbane.t-online.de* den Begriff *Betrug* ein, bekommt man 150 (!) Treffer. :spitz: :spitz: :spitz:

Die meisten beginnen übrigens mit den Worten:



> Deutsche Telekom - Geschäftsbericht 2003 - Erläuterung Konzern...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.geizkragen.de/preisvergl...elefone/t-com/t-com-t-sinus-711-a/112833.html 
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/241203.html
http://www.ciao.de/Deutsche_Telekom_T_Sinus_711_Komfort__1131762
(15000 Treffer bei Google) 
oder auf der rosa  Seite: http://www.telekom3.de  Sinus 711 in die Suche eingeben 
z.B. Sinus 711

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 November 2004)

Ah ja!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53907


> *Telefone mit eingebauter Telekom-Vorwahl verboten *
> Die Regulierungsbehörde (RegTP) hat heute eine einstweilige Anordnung gegen die
> Deutsche Telekom erlassen, wonach diese die Telefonmodelle Sinus 711 Net und Sinus 722 Net
> nicht mehr verkaufen darf. Die Anordnung gilt bis zum Ende des Missbrauchsverfahrens,
> ...


alles darf der Rosa Riese auch nicht machen...

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> alles darf der Rosa Riese auch nicht machen...



Tja, so kann's gehen. :roll: 



> *Regulierungsbehörde stoppt den Verkauf von Telefon-Endgeräten der Deutschen Telekom AG mit Call-by-call- und Preselectionsperre*
> 
> Bonn, den 03. Dezember 2004
> 
> ...


----------



## Qoppa (3 Dezember 2004)

Schon ziemlich unglaublich, diese Dreistigkeit der Telekom ...
immer wieder Berichte, daß sie ihre Monopolstellung auf unverschämte Weise ausnutzt!

Sowas bestätigt mich wieder in meiner Entscheidung nach meinem 0190-Vorfall, zu einem anderen Anbieter zu wechseln. Gewisse Dinge finde ich moralisch einfach nicht mehr tragbar!


----------



## drboe (4 Dezember 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Schon ziemlich unglaublich, diese Dreistigkeit der Telekom ...
> immer wieder Berichte, daß sie ihre Monopolstellung auf unverschämte Weise ausnutzt!


M. E. besteht das "Monopol" - neben der historisch bedingten "Übermacht" im Ortsbereich - derzeit vor allem darin, "call by call" zulassen zu müssen. Das muss kein anderer Preselection-Anbieter. Wer beschwert sich eigentlich über die verbreitete "Zwangsvorwahl" des Anschlusses bei den City-Carriern? Das Telefon wurde seitens der Telekom preiswerter angeboten, weil es durch technische Maßnahme das Gleiche erreicht. Was ich schäbig finde, ist, dass dieser Umstand für den Laien nicht erkennbar ist bzw. war. Da wäre eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung aber ggf. angemessener, als die Einschaltung/Einmischung der RegTP .

Ganz nebenbei: ich betrachte die häufig vor allem politisch motivierten Entscheidungen der RegTP gegen die Telekom durchaus kritisch. Das Vermögen der Telekom wurde von den alten Postkunden aufgebaut, als für Telekommunikation völlig überhöhte Preise staatlich verordnet und kassiert wurden, und Teile davon jährlich in den Staatshaushalt flossen. Durch den Verkauf der Telekom hat der Staat ein zweites Mal Kasse gemacht. So weit, so schlecht. Auch wenn der alte Platzhirsch auf Grund der Historie sicher zu Teilen Wettbewerbsvorteile besitzt, so kann es wohl nicht Aufgabe des Staates sein, weitere Vermögenswerte der Telekom privaten Firmen zuzuschieben oder der Telekom Regeln freien Wirtschaftens zu untersagen, in dem ständig zu Gunsten dieser Firmen interveniert wird. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn der alte Platzhirsch auf Grund der Historie sicher zu Teilen Wettbewerbsvorteile besitzt, so kann es wohl nicht Aufgabe des Staates sein, weitere Vermögenswerte der Telekom privaten Firmen zuzuschieben oder der Telekom Regeln freien Wirtschaftens zu untersagen, in dem ständig zu Gunsten dieser Firmen interveniert wird.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmem, diese Unternehmen sind  schließlich keine Sozialeinrichtungen. 
Sie haben auch nur ihr, d.h des Unternehmens  oder der Aktionäre Interesse im Blickwinkel
 und nicht unbedingt das des  Kunden, der nur solange umworben wird, bis er abgeworben ist.

Danach wird er in aller Regel genau so behandelt wie beim Rosa Riesen, wenn nicht sogar schlechter,
ich kenne da genügend Beispiele.  Umgekehrt sind meine  eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Rosa Riesen 
im Mittel durchaus noch im positiven Bereich , gerade  wenn es um  (relativ seltene) Störungen geht,
 die in aller Regel  sehr schnell und hilfsbereit mit Rückrufen, ob die Störung noch aufgetreten sei, behoben werden 
 Es hängt auch etwas davon ab, wie man mit den "Heiss-Linien" und  den Servicemitarbeitern
 kommuniziert: "wie man in den Wald hineinschallt, so ruft es heraus "

Zum Beginn  zurück: Man legt sich ins gemachte Bett und beschwert sich wenn
 die Laken nicht glatt genug gezogen sind.... 

cp


----------

